# Lovely 9 year old Cat in need of a home URGENTLY



## Sam40 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi my cat Lola is 9 years old. She is black and white and i found her only weeks old as a stray while living in Texas USA. We took her in and six months later when we were leaving i could not leave her so flew her back to the UK. She is lovely natured, great with kids and loves attention but is self sufficient. We are having to go into rented accommodation which could be for a few years. I am looking for someone who would like a cat. I am willing to pay towards upkeep on a monthly basis if someone was willing to take her for the long term and keep her loved and looked after. I understand she is my responsibility i want her to go to a good home that i know she is well looked after. Please get in touch if you would be interested. I live in Orpington Kent but would travel to take her to the right home. Thank you x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Sam,
Being originally from Orpington myself I had to pop into this thread!
this must all be really hard for you after all you have gone through with your cat....is there really no way you can take her into a rented home?
While landlords/agents would probably be aware of a dog joining a household, I think it would be much easier to sneak a cat in beneath the radar.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many landlords allow cats - we do


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

spid said:


> Many landlords allow cats - we do


Hmm, a lot of standard contracts state no pets.....but as a landlord and a pet owner myself, if I thought a tenant was a good option I would be more than happy to compromise.
Best to leave mention till it is pretty much a done deal I would say!
TBH, if you are going through an agency the chances of them ever finding out you have a cat are minimal _as long as you are careful and honest about any cat related damage_


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Most landlords are happy to accept cats, especially if you take out an insurance to cover any damage that might occur.


----------



## Sam40 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your posts. What i didn't want is for her the upheavel of everything and i am a bit laid back on the whole scratching up the carpet etc and i didn't want to go somewhere and she takes a liking to new carpet etc or wallpaper as a scratch pad! I will look into the insurance part. Thanks again it gives me something to think xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd definately sneek her in. I'm not allowed any pets either (shhhh) :laugh:

My Landlord never comes in to my place so I'm lucky. And I clip their claws so they don't do any damage. 

If your landlord would come over just hide all pet evidence into one room (including kitties) oooor play dumb and say 'oh I didn't realise i wasn't allowed pets'. They can't do anything by then.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my neighboroughs had a cat in her rented home for years despite it being against the rules. She just hid all the cat stuff when the landlord visited and the cat went outside. (She was an outdoor access cat anyway). We had an agreement that she would say the cat was mine if she ever walked in when the landlord was there. If he had ever called her on it she would walk to mine and I would apologise and take the cat into mine. It was never a problem though.

Some lets are pet friendly, the requirement is usually to make good any damage and professionally clean the carpets using a flea treatment before the tenant leaves, I think.


----------

